# Swift Talk



## Hezbez

I occasionally read Swift's own forum, but I've never actually registered on it.

Tried to view it today and it seems you can't get in anymore unless you are a signed up member.

So, started to go through the registration process, but due to the number of questions and (fairly) personal data they were asking I got fed up and abandoned it.  

It felt like the only thing they didn't want to knowwas my bra size :lol: 

If you cannot even view a forum and see what's in there, what would motivate you to actually register? Or maybe I missing something :?


----------



## ovalball

I am sure that before I actually registered,I had a browse around first.Havent been on it for a while so things may have changed.


----------



## Stanner

Hezbez said:


> It felt like the only thing they didn't want to knowwas my bra size :lol:


Don't bother with the Sun website then - that's the first thing they ask...... :wink:


----------



## brianamelia

Hezbez said:


> I occasionally read Swift's own forum, but I've never actually registered on it.
> 
> Tried to view it today and it seems you can't get in anymore unless you are a signed up member.
> 
> So, started to go through the registration process, but due to the number of questions and (fairly) personal data they were asking I got fed up and abandoned it.
> 
> It felt like the only thing they didn't want to knowwas my bra size :lol:
> 
> If you cannot even view a forum and see what's in there, what would motivate you to actually register? Or maybe I missing something :?


Dont let that put you off,the time it took you to tell everybody about it on here you could have completed it and opened up another new forum for youself.It also appears that Swift only answer questions on there now, so maybe useful info as well
Bri


----------



## Hezbez

It's not so much the time it would take to register, more about all the data they want to collect about you along the way. Plus you cannot leave anything blank or it will not let you proceed.


----------



## an99uk

I know what you mean, I shy away from anything that appears to invade my privacy. I know that the "BIG" computer has all my details but why should I give personal info to a website just so that I can browse a forum.

Will it let you put fictitious data? Mrs M Mouse, bra size 6a :lol:


----------



## Rapide561

Stanner said:


> Hezbez said:
> 
> 
> 
> It felt like the only thing they didn't want to knowwas my bra size :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't bother with the Sun website then - that's the first thing they ask...... :wink:
Click to expand...

Took me ages to work that one out! Very good!

Russell


----------



## GerryD

Can't remember what the registration process was like, but if you want the best forum for help and information regarding the Swift range then it knocks spots off MHF.
And it is free!!!.
Gerry


----------



## Mike48

Things get done on the Swift forum. If people complain then things get done. And Swift do respond to most queries. It's worth registering.


----------



## peterandirene

I had the same problem the other day. I gave most of required info but didn't have VIN number handy so just typed 1234. Have today received approval email!! :roll:


----------



## GEMMY

I thought Swift had gone exceptionally quiet on here, punters know what to do.If they want just negative posts on here (which google pick up ) then they have only themselselves to blame for lost sales during this economic doldrums. :roll: 

tony


----------



## brianamelia

*reply*



GEMMY said:


> I thought Swift had gone exceptionally quiet on here, punters know what to do.If they want just negative posts on here (which google pick up ) then they have only themselselves to blame for lost sales during this economic doldrums. :roll:
> 
> tony


Its about sorting out our problems and if that is done under one roof and everybody knows where it is then that has to be a good thing not a bad one.I think Swift have done an honourable thing and remember they are the only manufacturer to do so.
Bri


----------



## locovan

http://www.swiftgroup.co.uk/swift-group/news/swift-talk-welcomes-5000th-member

So some are registering OK Morag you should have kept trying you might have won

Swift Group Limited, the UK's leading manufacturer of caravans, motorhomes and holiday homes, was the first in the industry to launch a social networking website - Swift Talk. Swift Talk was instantly a runaway success and now, a little over a year later, has recently welcomed its 5000th member, Mr John Burt from Yardley Wood, Birmingham.
In recognition of this achievement Swift has awarded Mr Burt a pair of free tickets to the Motorhome and Caravan Show at the NEC, Birmingham which takes place in October plus a £50 voucher to spend at his local Swift dealership, Broad Lane Leisure in Alcester.

I have just joined Swift Talk forum

Email address 
Password 
password
Date of birth
4+4 --human question

That was it done


----------



## rayc

Hezbez said:


> It felt like the only thing they didn't want to know was my bra size :lol:


Come on now don't be shy, what is it? 8O


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi,

if Swift want avoid potential customers seeing the problems owners get, then the obvious course of action would be to make their forum hidden from guests and hard to get onto as a newcomer/potential customer. It must have been like having a virtual brochure on display at their dealers describing all the complaints and problems.

Now any person looking to buy a Swift will look to the other forums for advice rather go through what Hezbez describes, obviously by doing this these people will then get a variety of advice, whereas, if Swift had left their forum for all to see, these same people would have noted how well Swift tackle complaints and rectify problems ... Now it's down to hear-say and some bad expierances by customers to relay info, short sighted by SwifT IMHO.

Just an observation by me but makes sense if you think about it.

MHS...Rob


----------



## Sideways86

Come on give them some credit, its a great site with very quick responses from Ash etc and very helpfull free advice

Do we believe that other makers dont get problems then, OOPS I dont think so

Register and get the best support you can

Regards


----------



## Hezbez

locovan said:


> ...I have just joined Swift Talk forum
> Email address
> Password
> password
> Date of birth
> 4+4 --human question
> 
> That was it done


Hi Mavis,

That's just stage one of the process, you then get an email to verfiy and link you to the next part of the registration process.


----------



## Hezbez

rayc said:


> Come on now don't be shy, what is it? 8O


 :lol:

What size would you like it to be!!!

8) :sign5: :lol:


----------



## rayc

Hezbez said:


> rayc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on now don't be shy, what is it? 8O
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
> 
> What size would you like it to be!!!
> 
> 8) :sign5: :lol:
Click to expand...

Sorry thinking about that is bad for my blood pressure, especially on a Sunday morning.


----------



## locovan

Hezbez said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...I have just joined Swift Talk forum
> Email address
> Password
> password
> Date of birth
> 4+4 --human question
> 
> That was it done
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mavis,
> 
> That's just stage one of the process, you then get an email to verfiy and link you to the next part of the registration process.
Click to expand...

that hasnt happened yet will that be tomorrow then??
I save the link to my Desktop when Im signed in and it opens straight away everytime at the moment I will keep watching :wink:


----------



## locovan

rayc said:


> Hezbez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rayc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on now don't be shy, what is it? 8O
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
> 
> What size would you like it to be!!!
> 
> 8) :sign5: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry thinking about that is bad for my blood pressure, especially on a Sunday morning.
Click to expand...

Ray just lets say two handfalls :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hezbez

I got the email straight away Mave. 
Can you actually see into the forum now?

Well. I have answered Swift's 13 questions and now await approval and acceptance into their inter sanctum


----------



## locovan

Hezbez said:


> I got the email straight away Mave.
> Can you actually see into the forum now?
> 
> Well. I have answered Swift's 13 questions and now await approval and acceptance into their inter sanctum


Solved my mystery I was already a Member as I had joined when I went to the factory tour and Russell is my friend sorry I had forgotten that.


----------



## locovan

Your there now and i have said hello :wink:


----------



## Penquin

I registered on the Swift Forum seeking help for the problem with replacing and swapping my rear light clusters, so far the thread I posted has been viewed 16 times - 8 of which was me checking for replies!

There are very few people on the forum from what I can see, stick with MHF is the answer.

Dave


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

Penquin said:


> I registered on the Swift Forum seeking help for the problem with replacing and swapping my rear light clusters, so far the thread I posted has been viewed 16 times - 8 of which was me checking for replies!
> 
> There are very few people on the forum from what I can see, stick with MHF is the answer.
> 
> Dave


Dave I am sure you got some replies, I saw the post but your in France not UK.

I do not think you can get a complete cluster as these could be specific to a RHD Kontiki not LHD

Peter


----------



## easom515

It is certainly worth registration on Swift talk. In my case, it has joined me with other people who have the same and similar problems with their motorhomes and dodgy dealers. The forum has been helpful and, fingers crossed, solutions seem nearer. 
easom515


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

I have registered onto Swift talk having bought my first Swift motorhome. The forum is not very busy! 8O 

I have however posted on there regarding the niggles/frustrations that I have encountered on my brand new Kon-Tiki. :wink: I have received and apology from Swift so far...... 

I have decided that at this time I will not place my niggles/frustrations on MHF as I am giving my dealer Webbs of Warminster the opportunity to correct the problems. :roll: :wink: 

Keith


----------



## Bob44again

Bumped . . . . .

With a humble request for updates/opinions please from any:

a. Swift Talk Forum Users

and/or 

b. Members of the 'Swift Owners Club' (Subs @ £25 pa)

Reason? As an ageing owner of an ageing Gazelle f63 I see myself seeking various bits of advice and therefore need to know whether the above sites are likely to offer much more help than that available here at MHF...

....or indeed at any other of the various MH forums/fora - of which there now seems to be far more than just a few years ago.

Bob L


----------

